# Thoughts on Fracino Grinders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Has any forum members have had any experience on owning or using these great British make Grinders?

We would like to hear from you on its usability, grind, durability, price etc and might include your comments on our site

or even better you can directly write a product review on our site and we will offer you 5% off your next purchase.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/fracino/


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Arent these just renamed Cunil/Compak grinders? The C10 being the 68mm conical


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes they are, but they are great grinders nonetheless!! Also, Fracino espresso machines (which are manufactured in Birmingham by Fracino!!) are exceptionally reliable and robust machines that are easy to use and I would highly reccomend!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I spoke to Fracino recently. They do take delivery of unbranded Compak K10 conical grinders (not sure if they receive parts or pre-manufactured), which are then branded as Fracino grinders... C10 you say? Makes sense. I would consider buying one but their price is actually higher than I can get a branded Compak for, whereas I'd expect it to be substantially lower.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Strange. I also went down the route of pricing the Fracino grinders only to be amazed that they cost more than the Compak that they are derived from.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk/compak-k10-conic-coffee-grinder-283-p.asp

versus

http://www.fracino.com/uploads/Grinder%20brochure(1).pdf

''Model C10 Conical blades silent grinder £625''


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Where did you get that price, Gary? I can't see it on the PDF. For the K10 Conic it looks like a good price.

It isn't the Conic I'm after, sadly, it's the Pro model, and they quoted me something like £875+VAT.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Someone quoted it on coffeegeek with a link to the PDF

http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk/compak-k10-professional-barista-coffee-grinder-282-p.asp


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

MikeHag

Let us know the model number of either the Fracino or Compak and we will try our upmost to source that for you at lowest price possible.

Coffee Omega Team

p.s we have other Fracino grinders yet not listed



MikeHag said:


> Where did you get that price, Gary? I can't see it on the PDF. For the K10 Conic it looks like a good price.
> 
> It isn't the Conic I'm after, sadly, it's the Pro model, and they quoted me something like £875+VAT.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks. I'm after the Compak K10 Professional Barista model (formerly called the WBC model). CoffeeClassicsDirect have the best price at the moment. I do need to sell two Super Jollies before I buy the Compak though.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Noted.

Their price £850 + VAT, We will revert back to you soonest.

You dont want the similar model from Fracino?

Can you PM us with the model number



MikeHag said:


> Thanks. I'm after the Compak K10 Professional Barista model (formerly called the WBC model). CoffeeClassicsDirect have the best price at the moment. I do need to sell two Super Jollies before I buy the Compak though.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Not sure that Fracino still do the C10 to be honest (not in their latest price list anyway!!)


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

They only do upto C8 silent which is resonably priced.



coffeebean said:


> Not sure that Fracino still do the C10 to be honest (not in their latest price list anyway!!)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I would be interested in the Francino's version of the K10 Pro. They do it, but their quote to me wasn't competitive







I'm not sure what the model is, but it is likely to be a version of the C10... just not the model that is named "Conic" by Compak.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll give Fracino a shout tomorrow Mike and see if i can knock em down a bit for you.....


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Andy. I'll take all the help I can get with this... the spend on our cafe is already way over budget now.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

How much did they quote you Mike?



MikeHag said:


> I would be interested in the Francino's version of the K10 Pro. They do it, but their quote to me wasn't competitive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe it was £875+VAT but when it started with the number 8 I switched off as it really needs to be low 7s


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Looking at their latest pricelist received by our office last week - they dont do the K10 anymore! the A8 (K8) auto on demand grinder is the closest model. Is that what your after?



MikeHag said:


> I believe it was £875+VAT but when it started with the number 8 I switched off as it really needs to be low 7s


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

No, I spoke to them last week and they told me they do still do their version of the K10.

Not to worry... this is getting a little too complicated for my liking


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> Thanks Andy. I'll take all the help I can get with this... the spend on our cafe is already way over budget now.


No worries Mike - PM me with anything else you want sourcing and I'll see what I can come up with!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Ok, understood!

If coffeebean (Andy) is unable to source/ get better deal, we will give it a try via another route.....



MikeHag said:


> No, I spoke to them last week and they told me they do still do their version of the K10.
> 
> Not to worry... this is getting a little too complicated for my liking


----------



## NHT (Oct 19, 2020)

I am using an electronic quantitative Anfim B220 coffee grinder; intending to buy 1 more Fracino Tranquilo Single Shot GJ477 coffee grinder to make Espresso at home. We look forward to seeing reviews, sharing experiences about Fracino Tranquilo Single Shot GJ477: Reliability, convenience in quantitative grinding, .... Thank you very much!


----------

